# Heatmats...let the laughing begin...



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay basic Rep Keeping 101 question but I only use ceramic bulbs at the moment and have just got a couple of heat mats (ProRep Heatmats 42w) and was wondering which way up they go? Does the side with the gold edges point upwards or downwards?

Don't really want to have them blasting heat into the worktop instead of into the rubs and overheating!

ProRep Heat Mat 890x280mm (35x11in) 42W - Surrey Pet Supplies

This is the heatmat and the gold bits on the side that you can see aren't on the other side...any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

They are copper coloured & they face upwards :2thumb:.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

What difference does it make?


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

Heat radiates from the side with the copper strips on, as said in another reply! And the difference is that heat won't radiate to the viv properly if upside down, the heat would go into the surface it's rested on, I think anyway!


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

Dixi1801 said:


> Heat radiates from the side with the copper strips on, as said in another reply! And the difference is that heat won't radiate to the viv properly if upside down, the heat would go into the surface it's rested on, I think anyway!


 
Which is exactly why I asked...thanks :notworthy:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Dixi1801 said:


> Heat radiates from the side with the copper strips on, as said in another reply! And the difference is that heat won't radiate to the viv properly if upside down, the heat would go into the surface it's rested on, I think anyway!


It doesn't matter which way up the heat mats are mounted. The copper strip has nothing to do with heat output, which is equal on both sides.


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

peterf said:


> It doesn't matter which way up the heat mats are mounted. The copper strip has nothing to do with heat output, which is equal on both sides.


oh wow :O i had no idea! thanks for that!!


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

Well now I'm confused...either way if i set up with the strips facing upwards then I can't be wrong I suppose...hope this thread helps others too


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

No need to be confused Jay Pee,
I manufacture all of the most commonly sold heat mats, including the one you mention, so I should know the facts!
I just wish perople wouldn't answer posts if they don't know!
The only difference to dictate which way up a heat mat should be in the terminal block, which is flatter on one side than the other.They will be fine the way you have mounted them.


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

peterf said:


> No need to be confused Jay Pee,
> I manufacture all of the most commonly sold heat mats, including the one you mention, so I should know the facts!
> I just wish perople wouldn't answer posts if they don't know!
> The only difference to dictate which way up a heat mat should be in the terminal block, which is flatter on one side than the other.They will be fine the way you have mounted them.


Well that kind of wins really LOL...thanks Peter


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

to be fair mate, people who replied were only advising as they believed best! or at least the way they do things and it works! 



peterf said:


> No need to be confused Jay Pee,
> I manufacture all of the most commonly sold heat mats, including the one you mention, so I should know the facts!
> I just wish perople wouldn't answer posts if they don't know!
> The only difference to dictate which way up a heat mat should be in the terminal block, which is flatter on one side than the other.They will be fine the way you have mounted them.


----------

